# Gmail, iPhone and Outlook Sync



## fredtgreco (Dec 12, 2011)

I am looking for a solution to Gmail/Outlook/iPhone syncing.

Here is the issue: We are giving my mother-in-law my old iPhone 4 for Christmas. She has a Gmail account that she uses. 99% of the time, she uses Outlook to view and send email. I am trying to find the easiest way to sync up her email on Outlook and the iPhone.

Currently, I set her up using POP3 in Outlook, with Gmail archiving its copy (on the web interface). I could set up Gmail as IMAP, but that would not work with Calendar and Contacts. Outlook does not have a default calendar or contacts in an IMAP profile.

I'd appreciate any suggestions as to how to do this best. I am looking for the lowest maintenance way, so she won't have to do much with it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 12, 2011)

I use a combination of two products:

1. Soocial &bull; Easy & Complete Contacts Sync - to synchronize Contacts between Gmail, Outlook, iPhone, and iPad.
2. Fieldston Software - gSyncit - Sync Outlook and Google Calendars, Contacts, Notes and Tasks - Toodledo - Evernote - to synchronize calendars between Gmail and Outlook.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 12, 2011)

Rich,
I'm looking for something even simpler than that. I don't want her to have to run additional programs if necessary. I'm trying to find some kind of native way to use Gmail with Outlook that will allow for iPhone usage.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 12, 2011)

Gsyncit runs automatically once set up. So does Soocial. You may be able to just use Gsyncit but there is no native method I'm aware of to sync mailboxes, contacts, and calendar. I'm partial to imap because she could access all her gmail folders from outlook. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

